# Seasons Greetings & Happy New Year



## Krummhorn

Merry Christmas

and 

Happy Holidays 

from the staff of Talk Classical
​
*Thanks to everyone for making this forum the great place it is. We've experienced lots of positive growth over the past year and look forward to another excellent year going into 2010.

Frederik, Daniel, Lars, Robin & Eric
*


----------



## david johnson

HO, HO, HO to all


----------



## Tapkaara

Yes, to one and all (even the Mozart fans), I'd like to wish you a very Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy New Year.


----------



## Jaime77

Oh another thread like this... ok cool. Happy Christmas to all of you too and have a splendid new year (this even for those who don't like Debussy )


----------



## mamascarlatti

Happy listening to all and peaceful holidays (even to those who don't like opera).


----------



## Elgarian

Happy Christmas to everyone from me too (even to those who don't like cute-looking but really nasty and dangerous Aliens who invade the Earth from Outer Space and take over our minds).


----------



## Tapkaara

Hahaha, I like how everyone in this thread is extending holiday cheer EVEN TO THOSE we may have differences with. That is INDEED the spirit of the holiday!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Happy listening to all and peaceful holidays (even to those who don't like opera).

That's the spirit... but methinks you go a tad too far.


----------



## World Violist

Happy holidays to everyone (even those who like... Schoenberg...)!


----------



## Guest

Sorry hit the send button twice


----------



## Guest

From me to my friends and those that I have crossed swords with, a happy Xmas


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Happy holidays to everyone (even those who like... Schoenberg...)!

Now you have gone entirely too far! The next thing you know you'll be having us embrace those John Cage and Stockhausen listeners... and then there's no knowing where things will stop... Metal or Hip Hop might be in the offing!


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Happy holidays to everyone (even those who like... Schoenberg...)!
> 
> Now you have gone entirely too far! The next thing you know you'll be having us embrace those John Cage and Stockhausen listeners... and then there's no knowing where things will stop... Metal or Hip Hop might be in the offing!


I don't know who you are referring to, but I agree 100%


----------



## TresPicos

Merry Christmas to everyone! 

Even to those who celebrate it on the 25th...


----------



## World Violist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Happy holidays to everyone (even those who like... Schoenberg...)!
> 
> Now you have gone entirely too far! The next thing you know you'll be having us embrace those John Cage and Stockhausen listeners... and then there's no knowing where things will stop... Metal or Hip Hop might be in the offing!


If this at all helps matters, I was quite hesitant in extending season's greetings to the Schoenberg listeners...

Just have a good Christmas, darn it all!


----------



## jhar26

Happy holidays to everyone, especially to all fans of God's masterpiece, Martha Argerich!


----------



## Weston

A very merry, and above all peaceful, Christmas to everyone - even to those who somehow think a time of year should dictate my emotions, and even to Varèse fans.


----------



## dmg

Happy Holidays to all, even those who call Saint-Saëns 'overrated'!


----------



## andruini

I'll join in with all the Christmas fun!










May your holidays be filled with awesomeness and good vibes!


----------



## Guest

andruini said:


> I'll join in with all the Christmas fun!
> 
> May your holidays be filled with awesomeness and good vibes!


Good Vibes such as Milt Jackson, Lionel Hampton


----------



## andruini

Andante said:


> Good Vibes such as Milt Jackson, Lionel Hampton


There you go! Those are some great vibes..


----------



## ConcertVienna

Happy Holidays!

I wish you all a very happy new year!!


----------



## Frederik Magle

It's 2:50 New Year's morning here - hope you are having (or will have) a great new year's eve, and the best new years wishes to all members of Talk Classical!! 

With the hope and wish of a great year ahead -
Regards,
Frederik


----------



## rojo

Happy 2010 everyone!


----------



## Krummhorn

Happy New Year ... 

2009 has been a great year for this forum community, and I'm certain we will continue to grow in membership in 2010 as well.


----------



## TresPicos

Happy New Decade, everyone!


----------



## greatest unknown music

Happy New Year to everyone!!!


----------



## tahnak

Happy New Year to All on the Forum. May we have an enriching musical year with learning and praying each passing day!


----------

